

Free opensource chess webapp Lichess steadily improves (1.8 mil games played) - zoka
http://en.lichess.org

======
a3_nm
Great project, but notice that the license is CC-BY-NC, which is neither FSF-
compliant nor OSI-compliant because it fobids commercial use of the work.

<https://github.com/ornicar/lichess/blob/master/LICENSE>

Interestingly, the license used to be MIT:
<https://github.com/ornicar/lichess/commits/master/LICENSE>

------
perfunctory
The gradient highlighting of the squares and some of the animation is a little
distracting. Otherwise looks like a very good alternative to chess.com. I'll
definitely give it a try.

------
ouchiboy
Losing against their level 1 computer player reminded me of how bad I'm at
chess...

------
voodoochilo
very nice.

